# If Someone's Feeling REALLY Generous



## greenbaggins (Apr 1, 2011)

They could buy me this relatively (!) inexpensive set when it comes out.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 1, 2011)

$940 for five books???


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 1, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> $940 for five books???



Yeah, I thought I was seeing wrongly, as well. OUP can charge this (and pretty much has to charge this), because libraries are just about the only places that will buy it. This is quite the niche kind of book. Only a few nerds like Chris Coldwell would actually go for it (he already has the set in an earlier edition).


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh... I was thinking (hoping!) that the price was an April Fool's joke...


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 1, 2011)

How many pages?


----------



## py3ak (Apr 1, 2011)

2592. It's about $2.75 per page. If you think about the probable low volume of sales and how much work getting each page into a printable condition took, it doesn't seem so unreasonable.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 1, 2011)

The price may also be a factor of the quantity they are printing. I know Chad was pushing for more rather than less and trying to convince OUP there would be a larger market than they might be thinking. 
If he succeeded, the price could have been higher I suppose.


----------



## Wayne (Apr 1, 2011)

I wasn't expecting this to be out until December. That was OUP's previous estimate. Big surprise.


----------



## Brother John (Apr 4, 2011)

Is anyone aware of a previous addition that would be less expensive? Is there anywhere online where you can read/download for free?


----------



## reformedheritage (Apr 4, 2011)

Rev. Van Dixhoorn was at my church this past Sunday and I was talking to him about this book...his jest was something like... it's quite affordable if you sell off a child or two.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 4, 2011)

There is the 7 volume edition in dissertation form, of which Chad only had 13 sets made for USA purchasers if I recall. Most went to libraries and I purchased a set which has proved invaluable and worth the expense at the time. It was less expensive than the new OUP set but the OUP sounds greatly improved. The incomplete minutes are available in the Mitchell & Struthers edition which also lacks all the additional material and research of the OUP set (original documents etc.).
So, shorter answer, no. It's expensive but a ground breaking advance on Westminster materials and study. Not a thing for everyone to have, but anyone doing research and study of the Assembly will need to access it now if not own it.



Blev3rd said:


> Is anyone aware of a previous addition that would be less expensive? Is there anywhere online where you can read/download for free?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 4, 2011)

Seems like an opportunity for someone to buy it, make it available online, and charge a daily/weekly access fee for those just doing research.

AMR


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 4, 2011)

The copyright holders might have something to say about that.


Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Seems like an opportunity for someone to buy it, make it available online, and charge a daily/weekly access fee for those just doing research.
> 
> AMR


----------



## jogri17 (Apr 4, 2011)

Or, put it online and bit torrent it  

JK JK JK not serious


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 4, 2011)

FYI. The OUP set will not be available until December at the earliest. That's what I'd heard before but rechecked after seeing the April date at P&R.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 4, 2011)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The copyright holders might have something to say about that.




Indeed! I was assuming someone would work that out with the copyright holders.

AMR


----------



## Brother John (Apr 4, 2011)

NaphtaliPress said:


> There is the 7 volume edition in dissertation form, of which Chad only had 13 sets made for USA purchasers if I recall. Most went to libraries and I purchased a set which has proved invaluable and worth the expense at the time. It was less expensive than the new OUP set but the OUP sounds greatly improved. The incomplete minutes are available in the Mitchell & Struthers edition which also lacks all the additional material and research of the OUP set (original documents etc.).
> So, shorter answer, no. It's expensive but a ground breaking advance on Westminster materials and study. Not a thing for everyone to have, but anyone doing research and study of the Assembly will need to access it now if not own it.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hopefully my future seminary will have a copy in the library. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 4, 2011)

Lane, I *would *be happy to purchase a set for you!

However, some of the authorities might have a problem with my claiming that my name is "Rich." I've been practicing signing "Rich" and rehearsing "OohRah!" until my voice is hoarse. However, that credit card with his name on it does not look just right yet. I asked Freddy to fix up the quality of the work on the ID and Visa Card. As soon as he delivers a usable copy to me . . . I'll surely put in an order for you.

I assume that you would like it sent to your regular mailing address?
North Dakota State Penitentiary
3100 Railroad Avenue
PO Box 5521
Bismarck, ND 58506-5521

I'm told that Warden Robyn T. Schmalenberger believes in reading and education as keys to achieving desirable rehabilitative outcomes.


----------



## Michael (Apr 4, 2011)

Digging through my couch cushions...


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 4, 2011)

Everyone chips in $10 and we pool the money to buy a set for Lane. In return, anytime anyone has a question related to the WCF Assembly, Lane must research and type in the relevant text from the set in a post. 

AMR


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 5, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> Lane, I *would *be happy to purchase a set for you!
> 
> However, some of the authorities might have a problem with my claiming that my name is "Rich." I've been practicing signing "Rich" and rehearsing "OohRah!" until my voice is hoarse. However, that credit card with his name on it does not look just right yet. I asked Freddy to fix up the quality of the work on the ID and Visa Card. As soon as he delivers a usable copy to me . . . I'll surely put in an order for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 5, 2011)

I love you, Lane. Someday I will even try to make it to ND and visit you at the State Pen.


----------

